
Science Says 1 Minute of This Kind of Exercise May Equal 45 Minutes of Jogging - SQL2219
https://www.thriveglobal.com/stories/29066-science-says-1-minute-of-this-kind-of-exercise-may-equal-45-minutes-of-jogging
======
akeck
My version of this is to row casually until loose, then go flat out for a few
minutes, and then rest. I get similar benefits to a slow 10k. It’s as if human
bodies need a full on “fight” periodically to stay healthy.

------
anotheryou
I want to believe so I'm the worst to judge. Has anyone poked at the study
yet?

